# "Morgen wird getestet!!!"



## Marcel1409 (20. April 2005)

Bin hier schon völlig am durchdrehen :z , morgen gehts endlich wieder ans Wasser :q ! Heute war der Berklyvertreter bei mir und hat mir ne Packung von den neuen *"Wunderwattis"* |kopfkrat gegeben. Eigentlich musste ich ihm die Dinger aus der Tasche leiern, da er selber nur 2 hatte |uhoh: . Ich hab die schwarzen genommen, er hatte noch sonne hellen. Laber-Rababer, auf jeden Fall werden die morgen das erste mal Wasser sehen und hoffendlich auch `n paar Fische |motz: .

Mal sehn ob`s funzt, werd dann mal `n Bericht tickern...



P.S. Die Wunderwaffen werden erst ab dem 30.04.2005 ausgeliefert, meinte der Vertreter auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Na da bin ich ja richtig heiß auf den Bericht!!! Wie teuer sollen sie denn werden????


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Ich glaub das Packet wird ca € 9,- kosten. Sind 10 Stück drinn, riechen aber wie 100 vergammelte Wattis :v ...


----------



## Since1887 (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

In der Rute & Rolle ist ein Testcoupon drin. Damit bekommt man eine Packung nach Wahl umsonst. Habe mir gleich eine ZEitschrift geholt und werde mir auch ne Packung Wattis holen. Sind aber erst ab Mai im Handel steht da. Gegen Vorlage des Coupons erhält man eine PAckung umsonst.


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Rischtisch  ...

Schnell gesparte 10 Euronen #6 !!!


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Na auf den Test bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Werde mir mal welche für Norge besorgen.


----------



## MichaelB (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Moin,

na Marci, dann mach Dich mal auf eine Flut von Gutschein-Einlösern bereit  

Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob es mit Gummi eben so läuft wie ohne :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Ich traue ja dem Frieden noch nicht so ganz, Kunst die genauso fangen soll wie Natur...aber sei´s drum, morgen abend sind wir schlauer! Ich werde jedenfalls morgen auf der Insel sein um mir meine 600 Wattis zu graben, die ich fürs WE brauche. Einstweilen!


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Moin Michael :g ,

bin auch gespannt wie `n Flitzbogen. Bis auf die komischen Tauwürmer hat alles von denen gefunzt wie Teufel :q !


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

@ Hauke 
Na dann nem dir mal ne riesen Tüte voll Zeit mit :q !!! Was meinst du denn wie lange du für 600 Fiecher brauchst?


----------



## MichaelB (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Moin,





			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde jedenfalls morgen auf der Insel sein um mir meine 600 Wattis zu graben, die ich fürs WE brauche. Einstweilen!


 Und geangelt wird dann wo? |kopfkrat  Ich meine weil die Mole in Puttgarden bekannterweise ja gesperrt ist  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## petipet (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Hallo Marcel1409,

bin auch gespannt auf deinen Test. Ich sage es vorher: Ich glaub nicht an die "Dinger."
Sollte es aber anders sein, wäre es eine Revolution auf dem Ködermarkt.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## petipet (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Und geangelt wird dann wo? |kopfkrat Ich meine weil die Mole in Puttgarden bekannterweise ja gesperrt ist
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


 
Soweit ich das aus 2004 weiß, ist die Mole Seeseits nicht gesperrt.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Skorpion (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Na dann geht`s morgen ja los #6 ich bin mal gespannt was besser funzt. Eins weiss ich sicher: mit gummi könnte ich noch nie so richtig.... :q


----------



## Tom B (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hauke
> Na dann nem dir mal ne riesen Tüte voll Zeit mit :q !!! Was meinst du denn wie lange du für 600 Fiecher brauchst?




Der Brückengott will 600 ausbuddeln  #d  #d 
und fängt erst morgen an  #c 
Hauke wir winken Sonntag wenn alles vorbei ist  #h  #h  :q 

meinst nicht das 300 ausreichen  ;+  ;+ 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Micky (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde jedenfalls morgen auf der Insel sein um mir meine 600 Wattis zu graben, die ich fürs WE brauche. Einstweilen!


 Wolltest Du DIESES Wochenende oder erst nächstes Wochenende angeln...??? :q
Ich könnte Dir noch ein paar Salzwürmer anbieten #6


----------



## haukep (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Ich werde dieses WE angeln, auf Fehmarn sind doch die DMV Brandungsangeltage...


----------



## Skorpion (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Gibt`s dort auch mal ne ordentliche Brücke für dich |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## haukep (21. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt`s dort auch mal ne ordentliche Brücke für dich |kopfkrat  :q



Und wieder ein running Gag


----------



## Agalatze (21. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

also ich glaub zwar auch nicht an deine 600 würmer mal eben kurz, aber ich drück die daumen.

@ marci
ich werde mir aber keinen von den gummiwürmern raufziehen. den test kannst du mit tackle machen. ich will fische fangen :m


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (21. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Hey Aga, 

Du sollst Dir ja auch keinen RAUFAUFZIEHEN, es würde reichen, wenn Du einen auf den Haken ziehen würdest. :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Bis Freitag
Volker


----------



## Marcel1409 (21. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Ich zähl schon die minuten. Noch 148 Minuten, dann gehts los :z ...


----------



## Micky (21. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Wetter scheint nahezu *PERFEKT* zu sein (zumindest zum grillen). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 #6


----------



## a.bu (21. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Hi Marcel ,

ich hoffe Ihr habt nicht all zu viele vorbestellt , sonst *mußt* Du ja heute fangen:q :q :q 
Mathias lacht schon selber , hofft aber immer noch das irgend wann mal irgend wer nen Fisch fängt . Was meinst Du wie es stinkt wenn tausend gefrustete ihre halbvollen Tüten per Post zu Ihm nach hause schicken:q :q :q :q :q 

Viel Spaß und ordentlich Gulp -äh- Glück

Andreas


----------



## Micky (21. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe Ihr habt nicht all zu viele vorbestellt , sonst *mußt* Du ja heute fangen:q :q :q


 Wir (Grillhure und ich) düsen gegen 18uhr mit Grill bewaffnet noch zu denen rüber.

Ich bin mir sicher er wird was damit fangen, im Gegensatz zu Dir kann er ja Angeln...  #y :q (da war doch mal was.....)


----------



## Shorty77 (21. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Moin allerseits!

Nach vielen, vielen Monden muß ich mich ja auch mal wieder zu Wort melden...

So, der Grill ist aus- und eingepackt, Kohle und Grillanzünder hab ich hier und gleich geht's im Tiefflug zu Micky. Dann noch fix irgendwas mit FLEISCH kaufen und ab nach'n Strand hin, um unsere Anglerelite ( :q ) kulinarisch zu unterstützen! #6


----------



## a.bu (21. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Hi Micky ,

richtig da war mal was ...schei.. . Erzähl mal ,wie war es ?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Micky (21. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

So, da simma wieder. Ich will eigentlich gar nicht viel schreiben, dass überlasse ich dann doch dem WURMTESTER höchstpersönlich. Nur soviel: Es wurde gefangen, und wir hatten ne *MENGE SPASS:q #6 *





Anbei noch ein paar Bilderchen...


----------



## Brandungshexlein (21. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Hübsche Bildchen #6 

Dank der schlechten Drehung hab ich jetzt einen schiefen Hals :q :q :q 

und wer ist der Kamerad am Kunstwattwurm ???? Bischen getürkt - he ?:q 

Gruß aus Berlin
Marion


----------



## Micky (21. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Das mit den Bildern hat mich eben hier nen halben Nervenzusammenbruch gekostet... #d #q  HAUPTSACHE DRIN !!!

Der KUNSTWURM ist der ABSOLUTE TOPKÖDER... |kopfkrat |uhoh: |muahah:


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

|krank: So, bin wieder zu hause. Also, zum Testergebniss: ich hab auf die Wunderwürmer *3* Fische gefangen. 2 Dorsche und eine Scheibe. Allerdings hab ich mit Wattis & Seeringler besser gefangen. Insgesammt hatte ich 5 maßige Dorsche und 7 Scheiben, davon ein Moster von 50 cm. Bilder folgen noch von Skorpion. Mein Monsterbarsch den ich auch auf den Wunderwurm gefangen habe, habt ihr ja schon gesehen  . War echt `n super Angeltag, viel Dank noch an Micky und unsere kleine Grillmuschi. Die wuast war wieder vom feinsten #6 . Das Pilz übrigens auch #2 . 

Sumasumarum: Als Alternative zu den echten Würmern, kann man die Teile benutzen. Allerdings würde ich immer echte Würmers bevorzugen. Aber Fische kann man definitiv damit fangen.

Ich wollte eigntlich noch so viel schreiben, aber mein Glotzkorken fallen mir schon zu |schlafen .

Ach ja, P.S. Micky, du hörst von meinem Anwalt |krach: !!!


----------



## Skorpion (22. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte eigentlich noch so viel schreiben, aber meine Klotzkorken fallen mir schon zu



Die sind dir doch schon am Strand zugefallen   :q 

Noch n Bild von dem Ostsee-Teller #6  und Marci`s "Schlafattacken"   :q  Der Rest kommt morgen.


----------



## MichaelB (22. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Moin,

sauber Jungz #6  hätte nicht erwartet, ,daß sich überhaupt irgend ein Tier für die Gummimuschis interessiert  

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: kann mir mal jemand auf die Schonende erklären, wieso _*andere Leutz*_ immer so gut in der Brandung fangen #c


----------



## degl (22. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

moin,

ich denke manche könnten auch lottospielen,bei ihrem glück.

dickes petrie zu der monsterscheibe und ich denke es werden jetz bald wohl noch viele erfahrungsberichte eingestellt werden,zumal es derzeit auch gewlltig gut am stand läuft.

gruß degl


----------



## Reisender (22. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: kann mir mal jemand auf die Schonende erklären, wieso _*andere Leutz*_ immer so gut in der Brandung fangen #c



Micha das möchtest du nicht wissen!!! #d#d#d bleib so wie du *p*ist und angel weiter wie bisher #h#hdenn auch dein nicht können wird sich irgendwann auszahlen.|bla:|bla:|bla:

Fettes Petri an dem Fänger !!!! |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Micky (22. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, P.S. Micky, du hörst von meinem Anwalt |krach: !!!


 War auf der dritten von Deinen sieben Würstchen zu wenig Senf drauf, oder war das letzte Deiner 10 Bier schlecht? #c
Die Wurst hat die Grillhure zubereitet, der Senf kam von Lidl und das Bier ham *DIE HIER* gebraut.

In diesem Sinne
Der Mann der Anwalts Liebling ist... #6


----------



## MichaelB (22. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Moin,





			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> auch dein nicht können wird sich irgendwann auszahlen.


 Na das hätte ich kaum netter ausdrücken können   von wegen auszahlen, bislang zahlt sich mein Brandungsangeln eher für die Zubehör- und Wattwurmdealer aus... und für die Tankstellen... und für die "Camel ohne" Industrie... |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> War auf der dritten von Deinen sieben Würstchen zu wenig Senf drauf, oder war das letzte Deiner 10 Bier schlecht? #c
> Die Wurst hat die Grillhure zubereitet, der Senf kam von Lidl und das Bier ham *DIE HIER* gebraut.
> 
> In diesem Sinne
> Der Mann der Anwalts Liebling ist... #6



Moin Micky,

`n dicken Schädel hab ich echt #t , aber ich glaub das kam von den Würstchen :q ! Als Ihr wech wart ham uns die Nemo-Dorsche quasi umgerannt.


----------



## Micky (22. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Marcy, bei Deinem Pegel(chen) hätten Dich die Dorsche sogar umgeschwommen wenn Du vorne im Wasser gestanden hättest. Du bist ja sogar mit dem Stuhl umgekippt (es gibt Zeugen), aber, und da zolle ich Dir HÖCHSTEN RESPEKT: Kein tropfen Gerstensaft landete im Sand !!!#6


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Das du immer so maßlos übertreiben musst |uhoh: ! Das Bild is echt Spitze , wer ist denn geile Typ überhaupt :q ?!


----------



## Micky (22. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Welcher geile Typ? #c 

Den Fotografen kan man ja LEIDER nicht sehen, ansonsten könnte ich Deine Frage ansatzweise verstehen ! :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*



> davon ein Moster von 50 cm



Das kann man wohl sagen Marcel! Was für ein schöner Fisch #6 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Timmy4903 (22. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Marcel1409Das du immer so maßlos übertreiben musst |uhoh: !

Was heißt denn hier übertreiben??? Wir waren Zeuge von einer "Doublette", die gar keine war...:q :q :q


----------



## Micky (22. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Stimmt, er war sich nachher auch nicht mehr so sicher, ob er die eine - der beiden- untermaßigen Platten wieder released hat. |kopfkrat 
Wir bringen das nächste mal wohl besser ne Kiste Selter mit... :q


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, er war sich nachher auch nicht mehr so sicher, ob er die eine - der beiden- untermaßigen Platten wieder released hat. |kopfkrat
> Wir bringen das nächste mal wohl besser ne Kiste Selter mit... :q



Wovon redet Ihr beiden eigentlich |kopfkrat ?


----------



## Timmy4903 (22. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*



> Wovon redet Ihr beiden eigentlich |kopfkrat ?


 
Jetzt hat er auch noch Gedächtnislücken...|muahah:


----------



## karlosito (22. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

marcel, wie gross war denn der barsch? achja, gratz zur der hammer-platten.#6


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Danke, werd morgen nochmal los :z ... Im moment sind echt viele Großscheiben unterwegs!

Das mit`m Barsch war nur `n Fake. Den hatte einer noch vom We in Eimer, vom Elbangeln. Musst dir mal das Auge angucken :q !!!


----------



## Skorpion (22. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Also das Mini Treffen war echt Spitze #6 Hat richtig Spaß gemacht mit dieser "leicht verrückten Truppe" :g Wir haben super viel gelacht, es gab lecker Wurst und Bierchen  #2 Danke hierfür an Micky und Grillhure #6 
Abends gab`s dann noch ne menge kleiner Nemos`s und paar schöne Platten.
So macht Brandungsangeln richtig Spass. :g 

Noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## karlosito (23. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

danke marcel. durch meine frage hast du mich als idiot geoutet:q


----------



## Marcel1409 (23. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

|sagnix , das war nicht beabsichtig  .


----------



## karlosito (23. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

is ja auch nur ein joke gewesen^^. nochma gratz zu den fischen. ich werd heute auchma die gulp-teile testen. eine rute mit friscen wattis und eine mit gulp und eingesalzenen wattis.


----------



## Marcel1409 (23. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Wo hast du denn die Dinger her?


----------



## karlosito (23. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

wird nich verraten^^. ein guter kumpel hat sich die dinger besorgt zum testen und ich wills heute auchma probieren.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (23. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder #6 ,
ich komme leider nicht los, zu viel auf´m Zettel #d .
morgen geht es aber nach langer Durststrecke von Travemünde mit dem Boot raus, paar Heringe und evtl. Dorsche ärgern. :l 

Und in 13 Tagen wird in DK agressiv auf groß Scheiben angegriffen |rolleyes .

@Marcel
Schöne Platte so stellt man sich das vor, gib mal laut wenn du die Gulp-Teile da hast, mal sehen was die dänischen Platten da zu sagen.


----------



## haukep (24. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

Ich stand zu dem Zeitpunkt auf Fehmarn und habe Wattis gegraben.. Aber schöne Bilder!


----------



## Since1887 (25. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*



			
				karlosito schrieb:
			
		

> is ja auch nur ein joke gewesen^^. nochma gratz zu den fischen. ich werd heute auchma die gulp-teile testen. eine rute mit friscen wattis und eine mit gulp und eingesalzenen wattis.


 
Und wie war das ergebnis deines Testes`??


----------



## karlosito (25. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

anscheinend wollte jemand nich das ich die dinger teste. mein kumpel hat die gulps natürlich beim letzten versuch liegen gelassen oda so, jedenfalls hatte er die teile nichmehr


----------



## Agalatze (25. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

@ karlo
ich glaube das liegt daran dass er sie nie hatte. die dinger sind jetzt nämlich extrem rar und nur die team-angler oder einige vertreter haben haben die würmer


----------



## karlosito (25. April 2005)

*AW: "Morgen wird getestet!!!"*

aga, ich hab die dinger schon in der hand gehabt, es sind auf alle fälle gulp gewesen(stand ja drauf ) haben penetrant nach fisch gerochen. es waren die wattis in brauner farbe(also nich die schwarzen).


----------

